# speckled Sussex / white Leghorn pullet or cockerel



## jbolt (Mar 21, 2013)

Any help for a newbie?


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

Roo just a guise


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No idea, sorry.


----------



## zielinskifarm (Apr 10, 2013)

looks like a cockrel.


----------

